# Reg: ACS Reference Letter



## shyam99 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi All,

I am unable to get a reference letter from my previous employer on a letter head.But I have a technical lead of mine who was working with me and he is ready to give me reference letter.But now he has recently moved to another company last month.

1)So Can anyone let me know if the reference letter will be considered as a valid one by ACS??

2)If the above reference letter is valid , do I need to provide it on Stamp paper or a plain paper.

Thanks.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Shyam,
If your technical lead can provide you a reference but not on a company letter head then you need to go for a statutory declaration on a stamp paper. 

Hope the helps.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it will work, get it on a stamp paper, try to attach his visiting card (if he has not discarded them)


----------



## shyam99 (Dec 7, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> Hi Shyam,
> If your technical lead can provide you a reference but not on a company letter head then you need to go for a statutory declaration on a stamp paper.
> 
> Hope the helps.


Thank you cool....


----------



## shyam99 (Dec 7, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> it will work, get it on a stamp paper, try to attach his visiting card (if he has not discarded them)


Thank you Anj..


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

shyam99 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am unable to get a reference letter from my previous employer on a letter head.But I have a technical lead of mine who was working with me and he is ready to give me reference letter.But now he has recently moved to another company last month.
> 
> ...


1) Yes, you can get a reference letter from your manager / senior employee. In the letter make sure you have mentioned the contact details including the direct phone number and emaild in of the person signing.

2) You need to attach the statutory declaration and mention that your company doesn't provide the letter and hence i have got it from so and so person. This declaration needs to be notarized by the relevant authority.

Any other doubts, post it here and you will surely get help.

Good Luck. Cheers!!!


----------



## shyam99 (Dec 7, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> 1) Yes, you can get a reference letter from your manager / senior employee. In the letter make sure you have mentioned the contact details including the direct phone number and emaild in of the person signing.
> 
> 2) You need to attach the statutory declaration and mention that your company doesn't provide the letter and hence i have got it from so and so person. This declaration needs to be notarized by the relevant authority.
> 
> ...


Thank You Maddy...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

shyam99 said:


> Thank You Maddy...


Attaching the statutory declaration form for your reference too.

Good Luck and Wishing you to receive the ACS assessment result ASAP


----------



## shyam99 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi,

Can anyone please let me know if i need to upload all the payslips,offer letter in the online website or just sending to them the print outs will suffice the requirement.

Happy New Year !!!!


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

shyam99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know if i need to upload all the payslips,offer letter in the online website or just sending to them the print outs will suffice the requirement.
> 
> Happy New Year !!!!


You first need to upload all the required docs in a PDF format while submitting the application on line and then send the same set of docs to ACS via post/courier.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> Attaching the statutory declaration form for your reference too.
> 
> Good Luck and Wishing you to receive the ACS assessment result ASAP


Hi Maddy

I have a question regarding the statutory declaration. Obviously it refers to Commonwealth of Australia, Statutory Declarations Act 1959. If I am in the UK then would this still be relevant or would I use something more specific to the UK?

Do I need to fill this in or does the person writing the reference for me need to fill this in?

thanks


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Hi Maddy
> 
> I have a question regarding the statutory declaration. Obviously it refers to Commonwealth of Australia, Statutory Declarations Act 1959. If I am in the UK then would this still be relevant or would I use something more specific to the UK?
> 
> ...


You can use the same commonwealth one. Infact I used the same though I have applied it from HK.

You can fill in the content and the declaration will be signed by the authorised signatory.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

shyam99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please let me know if i need to upload all the payslips,offer letter in the online website or just sending to them the print outs will suffice the requirement.
> 
> Happy New Year !!!!


All the hardcopies that you are planning to send will have to be scanned and uploaded in the online application as well. (Payslips, offerletter, Transcripts, degree certificates, employer references, service certificates and so on)

Good Luck.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Are the pay slips / offer letters mandatory? I can't see this in the list of required documents on the ACS website. I presume that people have been sending these in just in case...? Or maybe to back up the fact they are not able to get a reference from the HR department?

I am able to get a reference from HR and my manager verifying employment history, but I don't have job offer letters available, a lot of this is agreed verbally or via the agent. I have some, but not all, of my wage slips, generally in the UK the last 3 months are the most important. At the time I did not think I would need them again (talking about jobs from 5 years ago).

One more thing someone may be able to help with. I am unable to get a reference from my manager for my last job (it was a 3 month contract). He hasn't replied to any of my requests for whatever reason. I don't need this for my ACS assessment, since I have more than enough experience. Should I just apply and not bother with this one or will it cause issues.

thanks


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Bump. Anyone provide any clarification for me?

thanks


----------



## ankurk (Dec 31, 2011)

JimJams said:


> Bump. Anyone provide any clarification for me?
> 
> thanks


Can you get Bank account statement ? if you do not have salary slips. I agree last 3 months salary slips are generally asked everywhere. But if possible get bank statements. Although they might charge you for this. But point is why take risk if you can get one or other evidence to prove that you were in payed employment. 

Try Calling your manager/HR. Otherwise you always have an option of statuary declaration. 

PS : Im new to this forum. But I have read many posts. So just my two cents.


Thanks
Ankur


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

ankurk said:


> Can you get Bank account statement ? if you do not have salary slips. I agree last 3 months salary slips are generally asked everywhere. But if possible get bank statements. Although they might charge you for this. But point is why take risk if you can get one or other evidence to prove that you were in payed employment.
> 
> Try Calling your manager/HR. Otherwise you always have an option of statuary declaration.
> 
> ...


I have some payslips, I have some bank statements. I don't have for the entire period since I have lost some along the way (never thought i would need them) and the company has been through so many mergers that it will be difficult to get them from HR.

But I can't see anywhere on the ACS site that these are needed? It says if you cannot get a letter from HR then you should provide as much evidence as possible so wondering why everyone says it is mandatory... I may have missed something here and so just trying to verify.

thanks


----------



## ankurk (Dec 31, 2011)

Does'nt your bank provide past (as per request) statement like 5 yrs back.. till date. I just got it from 2006 to 2011 yesterday (in India).

Again, Why take chances buddy. The reason everyone says that it's mandatory coz nobody can say on behalf of ACS. It's a Broad spectrum solution . 

Thanks
Ankur


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

ankurk said:


> Does'nt your bank provide past (as per request) statement like 5 yrs back.. till date. I just got it from 2006 to 2011 yesterday (in India).
> 
> Again, Why take chances buddy. The reason everyone says that it's mandatory coz nobody can say on behalf of ACS. It's a Broad spectrum solution .
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll get them ordered, I think they can provide up to 6 years back. I have most of the payslips too so will provide a selection from throughout the years.

I kinda figured that it was a "just in case" solution, but as far as the ACS requirements on their website does not state they are required if HR provide reference on headed paper, nor does it mention that the they must state how much you are earning or to provide payslips. Really just wanted to make sure that I didn't miss a vital document somewhere.

Does anyone know if there will be an issue due to the fact I cannot provide references for my last job. The manager has spoken to HR and he can provide a personal reference but it cannot be on company headed paper or mention the company name! So kinda pointless! Just not sure how picky they are going to be... 

thanks


----------



## vbh (Mar 20, 2013)

*third party statuary declaration*

Hello,
I submitted my docs on ACS website and today i got the reply from the case officer:
Please upload the following documents:
Certified copy of detailed employer references from company (all 5 points below must be on the one document) 
Each employment reference must contain:
Start & Finish Dates of Employment
Description of Duties Performed
Hours worked - Full time or Part time
Country where Employment was Completed
Company Letterhead and signed by the author

What i submit was:
1. ref letter in plain A4 paper from my colleague describing roles/resp, start and end date of employment, full time, country , with their business card ,duly notarized.
2. HR letter on company letter head stating start end date and my designation.

i have merged both of them (1) and (2) in one pdf.

I dont know what else they rerquire? 
I cannot get the roles/resp on company letter head .
Can anyone help?

do they want it to be statuary declared.if yes, anyone has any format for india statuary declaration?
pls reply ASAP.


----------

